# Seeking player(s) in Colorado (Updated with new info/rules).



## Gneeker (Apr 24, 2008)

About to start up a new campaign in the North-of-Denver area (a sleepy little town called Erie), and looking for a few more player(s), here are the details:

Here is what we have so far:

*Meeting place-* Erie, CO.
*Meeting time-* Every Tuesday, 7PM (sharp) to 10PMish.
*Rules-* 3.5, however, we will be using the alpha version of the Pathfinder rules being put out by Piazo publishing (the folks who made the Dragon and Dungeon magazines, free download here: http://paizo.com/store/downloads/pathfinderRPG/v5748btpy8253&source=search ).
*Setting-* Homebrew, but largely centered around a large city I am busy mapping out, so later if we decide on a published world the city can be dropped in anywhere.
*Theme-* Undead! (Figure about 80% of all hostile encounters will be undead in nature, character backgrounds should probably have a dislike of undead built in, or a reason to go wading in walking corpses).
*Character creation-*
Level (ECL) 5
Any WotC published sourcebook (might need to work with the DM to convert to Pathfinder rules, but I'm an easy guy to work with).
Point buy for ability scores, 32 points
Hit points at 1st level, we will be using the rules discussed on Page 10 of the Pathfinder book, (maximum HP for 1st level + CON mod + racial bonus).
Hit points after 1st level: Either roll, or take average (half for second level, half+1 for third, etc...)
Starting wealth, 9000 gold

We have not yet decided on the date of the first game, but as soon as we can round up a decent group of people 8)

For some odd reason, CO is listed twice in the category dropdown, so I will repeat this in both categories, hope that does not make any mod angry   

Queries can be sent to: i3eaker AT gmail DOT com


----------



## Gneeker (Apr 28, 2008)

Just a little bump for the changes...


----------



## Gneeker (Jun 4, 2008)

Four games in and things are going well so far.

Posting again partially as a bump, but also because I have learned from past experiences that on occasion $#!t happens and groups lose players, so in an effort to make sure the group stays strong I will continue to recruit even when we do not need more.

So, for any new folks who might come across this after it has been bumped down the page a bit... Yes, we are still interested in YOU as a player!


----------

